# Ultrasonographer



## Hinakhan22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, 
I live in USA and want to move to Abu dhabi. I work as a medical songrapher in US. I have RDMS from USA. My HAAD LICENSE got rejected on the basis that I am registered for only a year and have been working since 2005. They are thinking that My RDMS is a license and I was practicing without a license but thats not true cuz in US you dont need a national license. Did anyone face the same kind of problem or if anyone here is from USA and working as a sonographer, how did u get the haad license?
Please help!


----------

